# Leather connollising



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Can anyone actually explain connolising of leather.


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

what it is or how its done?

Its recolouring (which i guess u know) but dont know how to go about it


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

I believe it is basically stripping the top synthetic coat off the natural part of the leather below then reapplying that top coat


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Has judyb had her account reactivated yet? i'm sure she would know!


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Ive always 'presumed' that connollising is a special 'old skool' art of treating old leather on classics etc, but decided to do a search earlier and all i can find on it basically says its what i already do ref recolours and repairs etc.

Is it an 'old skool' art or not?


----------



## Ben Staerck (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi,

Connollising is a term associated with the restoration kit sold by connolly brothers. Since the 90s though this kit has been unavailable as the firm went bankrupt. The name has stuck!

It's the process of preparing the leather for colour with a solvent cleaner & then spraying on a new solvent colour on top. There are several similar kits available on the market today.

So it is relatively 'old skool' - but not so old. I difference with it compared to modern kits, is that they used a solvent based paint, which isn't very user friendly and could also go hard & crack after a while.


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

Connolising was a term coined for the recolouring of leather.
The Connolly Tannery (now no longer in existance) was next door to the Rolls Royce factory and they built up a reputation based on the fact that they supplied Rolls Royce - many other tanneries also supplied RR including Bridge of Wier etc. whose leathers were actually much better quality!!
The recolouring process created by Connolly has now been far outclassed by modern techniques and products and so is now a rather redundant system although the name lives on as a description of the process and I think there are one or two companies that can still use the name fo rthe system they use to recolour.


----------

